# Recording from 921 to another DVR



## Witsend5255 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is there anyway a person can record recorded programs on a 921 to another DVR?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, and without violation of the DMCA either, but it takes about $125,000 worth of equipment. The expensive way utilizes the analog hole method. Currently this is still legal way to make a copy.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

If the 'other DVR' is a stand-alone TiVo or Replay, it should work fine.


----------



## Witsend5255 (Dec 8, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> If the 'other DVR' is a stand-alone TiVo or Replay, it should work fine.


Is there a simple way to connect the two dvr's together or is it more complex? Thanks for your input


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I think Simple Simon was talking about a standard definition DVR using analog video/audio transfer. You said 921 and I assume you want to transfer the HD programming which can't be done without resorting to either of the two methods I referenced.


----------



## Witsend5255 (Dec 8, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> I think Simple Simon was talking about a standard definition DVR using analog video/audio transfer. You said 921 and I assume you want to transfer the HD programming which can't be done without resorting to either of the two methods I referenced.


The shows I want to transfer would be in standard definition. Instead of using a dvr, could one hook up a vcr instead?


----------



## parttimedevotion (Sep 1, 2005)

I wanna hook my DVD player or My Play Station 2 into my DVR and Record but I don't know how to switch my DVR to a setting somthing like a VIDEO channel like when I would record CGs from Final Fantasy on my VCR. My DVR has the red yellow white for audio vidio but how do I record through that or even get a picture from that sorce?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

parttimedevotion said:


> I wanna hook my DVD player or My Play Station 2 into my DVR and Record but I don't know how to switch my DVR to a setting somthing like a VIDEO channel like when I would record CGs from Final Fantasy on my VCR. My DVR has the red yellow white for audio vidio but how do I record through that or even get a picture from that sorce?


You can hook up a DVD player or Play Station 2 to the video input yellow=video, white+red=left+right (located near the green, blue, red connections) of the 921 and view them on channel 0. However none of these dishnetwork DVRs can record from analog inputs.

If you want to make recording of your DVDs or games then you should connect them to another recording device like a VCR or DVD recorder.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

To hook a VCR or DVD recorder use the output #1 (closest to the DVI connector) connection yellow=video, white+red=left+right and s-video (if have have that on your input on your VCR or DVD recorder. You'll need to *switch to SD mode *on the remote or front panel. Your VCR or DVD recorder should have it outputs to another set of video/s-video input of your monitor so you can view what you're recoding on them.

Realize that you'll send and *view SD on*ly (even if you playing HD program on the 921). Also you may have the use the format button in interesting ways. Example: [assuming your monitor is wide] If the recording is *going to played back *on the VCR or DVD recorder *on* any *widescreen monitor then set to stretch*.

If it's going to be *played back *on a *4:3* (different) *monitor* set the 921 format to *letterbox* (or gray bars if you prefer) *if the program *is in *widescreen* *else* leave as *stretch* (both methods may apperar stretched on you monitor but not on a 4:3 monitor).


----------



## Witsend5255 (Dec 8, 2005)

jergenf said:


> To hook a VCR or DVD recorder use the output #1 (closest to the DVI connector) connection yellow=video, white+red=left+right and s-video (if have have that on your input on your VCR or DVD recorder. You'll need to *switch to SD mode *on the remote or front panel. Your VCR or DVD recorder should have it outputs to another set of video/s-video input of your monitor so you can view what you're recoding on them.
> 
> Realize that you'll send and *view SD on*ly (even if you playing HD program on the 921). Also you may have the use the format button in interesting ways. Example: [assuming your monitor is wide] If the recording is *going to played back *on the VCR or DVD recorder *on* any *widescreen monitor then set to stretch*.
> 
> If it's going to be *played back *on a *4:3* (different) *monitor* set the 921 format to *letterbox* (or gray bars if you prefer) *if the program *is in *widescreen* *else* leave as *stretch* (both methods may apperar stretched on you monitor but not on a 4:3 monitor).


Thanks for the info.


----------



## parttimedevotion (Sep 1, 2005)

Alot of my DVDs are protected against copy via DVD-R plus, of course, the great fact that I don't have to mess W/ that whole getting up off the couch to put in a DVD bull-jive. But what ever the DVR - DVD-R combo Is the best I mean I makeing my own full season DVD sets Disc after disc of CSI, Law & Order SVU, Its amazing that I went so long watching TV like a sap, I LOVE YOU DVR......Now back on topic


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yep. jergenf pretty much covered it in his post. I've had good success recording to a DVD-R recorder with the methods he posted. Actually, for SDTV the quality is pretty good off the S-video and from a HDTV program using that letterboxed method.


----------



## xbey (Mar 4, 2006)

jergenf said:


> To hook a VCR or DVD recorder use the output #1 (closest to the DVI connector) connection yellow=video, white+red=left+right and s-video (if have have that on your input on your VCR or DVD recorder. You'll need to *switch to SD mode *on the remote or front panel. Your VCR or DVD recorder should have it outputs to another set of video/s-video input of your monitor so you can view what you're recoding on them.
> 
> Realize that you'll send and *view SD on*ly (even if you playing HD program on the 921). Also you may have the use the format button in interesting ways. Example: [assuming your monitor is wide] If the recording is *going to played back *on the VCR or DVD recorder *on* any *widescreen monitor then set to stretch*.
> 
> If it's going to be *played back *on a *4:3* (different) *monitor* set the 921 format to *letterbox* (or gray bars if you prefer) *if the program *is in *widescreen* *else* leave as *stretch* (both methods may apperar stretched on you monitor but not on a 4:3 monitor).


sorry to bring back an old topic, but perhaps you can help a newb out. i was thinking about upgrading to either the 942, or the 622 when available...but i want to get my 921 DVR recorded programs to the new receiver...not to mention a PocketDish i just got as a gift... is that going to be possible...???

any suggestions...???

thanks in advance.

is that going to


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

DVR to DVR is not possible, at least not E* to E* DVR (pocket dish being the exception, however I don't believe Pocket dish is supported by the 921 anyway). Perhaps a standalone DVR would accept a line-in video recording, but I'm not sure. I have backed up recordings off my 921 to VHS. Since my TV set is an SD analog, there was nothing to change on 921 (i.e. I'm not using the HD output so I don't have to switch out of HD before recording).


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

xbey said:


> sorry to bring back an old topic, but perhaps you can help a newb out. i was thinking about upgrading to either the 942, or the 622 when available...but i want to get my 921 DVR recorded programs to the new receiver...not to mention a PocketDish i just got as a gift... is that going to be possible...???
> 
> any suggestions...???
> 
> ...


I copied recordings from my 921 (before it died) to a replayTV. It worked fine. Just follow the instructions you quoted from jergenf.


----------

